# Who sells marine plywood?



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I have two places where I might need marine plywood:

1) My Allmand had a leak at the chainplates. I think I've fixed that (at least temporarily), but it had happened for a long time, and the previous owner's "stuff" was on top of the wooden shelf that the chainplates touched. As a result, the water would run down the chainplates, pool/soak into the shelf, and then the stuff on there would keep the wood from drying out. I tore out the shelf, and now want to replace that. I'm leaning toward marine plywood, though I suppose for an interior project, I could get away with standard plywood.

2) On my Albacore, as I was dealing with the issues caused by the driveway contractor, the traveler track that runs along the transom pulled free on the port side. I realized that the holes had rotting wood in them, and I sought to address the problem by filling the holes with regular epoxy, sucking it out, then squirting in thickened epoxy. That seemed to work OK until yesterday, when I was sanding down the excess epoxy (I got a little messy). As I moved the traveler to get to some of the epoxy, the rest of the traveler pulled free from the transom. The area where the track had been was dirty, so I cleaned that with acetone, and poured some acetone into the screw holes, too, to try to dry them out more. Then I cleaned out the holes with a screwdriver. In the first hole, I slid the screwdriver in, and it went down a good 2-3 inches before hitting squishy wood. This was true of the other holes, as well. That's about the time the ants started coming out. About 100 of them. About an inch long, with big, thick bodies. It seems they weren't happy about my digging around, nor were they pleased with the acetone. It became apparent that the transom was infested with carpenter ants. I'm not sure if they are new, or if they came with the boat, but either way, it now appears that I need to replace the wood that is under the traveler. In looking at it, it will be a messy and somewhat time consuming job, but doesn't look like it will be all that difficult. The wood is "just" glassed to the inside of the transom, so I'll cut it out and replace it. I'm leaning toward marine plywood for this.

So, given these two projects, it seems I'll be in the market for some marine plywood. Who sells it? I know I can't find it at Lowes or Home Depot. So, can I get marine plywood at any national chains or other well-known stores?


----------



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

I will leave this to someone more knowledgeable than me... but pressure treated plywood (via lowes or HD) might be good enough.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Jim, Most plywood will hold up to water. "exterior grade" would be a good 2nd choice. The trick is, to not have water dripping in. I have the same problem but it wants to migrate to the dome lights LOL


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

There used to be a lumber yard in Flowertown that could special order anything you need. Call around. Most will have some idea of where to get it.

Boulter plywood out of Mass.

BoulterPlywood.com....


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Jim,

How much do you need and where is your boat? I have some left over from a project I could sell you real cheap 

Otherwise you could contact Exotic Lumber Inc located in Gaithersburg & Annapolis Welcome to Exotic Lumber Inc I also live very close to the Gaithersburg location and could help you out if needed.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Hardwood suppliers near marine locations. In Seattle you can get it at Crosscut Hardwoods. I don't know what the locations would be in the Philadelphia and upper Chesapeake region, but I bet that a good local boat yard could point you towards it.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Jim Harbor sales in Baltimore is one. here's a link boat builders use.
Plywood


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

It is often available via special order from any good local lumber yard. There are internet sources as well. One near (M.L. Condon Company) me has the following list of marine lumber:

Ash White Quartered
Birch, Sound Lauan Black
Mahogany, Philippine Ribbon Stripe
Mahogany, Philippine Rotary
Mahogany, Honduras Flat Cut A1
Mahogany, Bruynzeel Regina
Mahogany, Occume (MFC)
Teak, Quartered, G1S (Mahogany back)
Teak, Quartered G2S Both faces
Teak, Black Line Plydeck Decking Boards

I don't think any of the chains will be able to get much for you. They specialize in bulk purchases, and tend to be just as or more expensive as the smaller local guys on small orders. Bruynzeel and Occume seem to be the most common quality marine plywood for boat building. I would not recommend pressure treated, as it tends to not have a very fine surface, and will be unlikely have the correct glues.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Chef,
I need a roughly 3'x 6' section (still need to measure) for the Allmand's shelf. The Albacore is about a 4' x 2'.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Jim, sometimes regular pressure treated wood is the way to go on small projects like that.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

For inside the boat not exposed to water, a both-sides good hardwood plywood saturated with a penetrating epoxy would be more than good enough. 3/4" plywood is better than 1/2".

This may also be good for the transom work but double 3/4" and add a few layers of saturated fiberglass fabric.


----------



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

Can anyone give an example of when marine grade NEEDS to be used instead of pressure treated? When is it worth it?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

jimgo said:


> Chef,
> I need a roughly 3'x 6' section (still need to measure) for the Allmand's shelf. The Albacore is about a 4' x 2'.


I would have to measure but I think I have a piece that would fit your 4'x2' section but I don't have a piece large enough for the 6' section, so you would have to buy a 4'x8' sheet anyway.

I know Exotic typically carries it in stock but not sure if that is convenient for you?

I would probably want to use Marine Plywood for the jobs you want to do, but I suppose you could get by with the other suggestions, maybe pose your question to the Wooden Boat Forum? LOL


----------



## fharbison (Oct 3, 2012)

Jim,

Lowe's, Menard's, and Home Depot will all special order it for you, however it is expensive. You really only need marine grade for boat hulls where it's important not to have voids in the plywood interior. Everything else you could use a good grade of exterior plywood which is made with "waterproof" glues but does have some voids on the interior. As long as everything is water-tight, which you would want regardless of which grade plywood you use, you should be good to go for both your projects.

Everyone has two cents, these were mine 

Frank
1982 S2 9.2A


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Shawn, I think you're going to be far enough away that it won't really be cost effective for me to buy the small piece from you. If you had both, I'd be game. It would be nice to meet you!

Thanks again for the quick and helpful replies!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

One more source of marine and exotic plywoods, and they will ship, is Boulter Plywood in Sommerville MA. BoulterPlywood.com....

Marine grade plywood uses waterproof and boilproof adhesive, and has NO VOIDS (at all).


----------



## MikoBee (Sep 22, 2011)

Another way to find wood suppliers (plywood or hardwood) is using woodfinder.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Regarding pressure treated: NO. 
It doesn't like varnish and it doesn't like epoxy.

A good exterior grade ply, sealed with epoxy is more than adequate for backing plates and core reconstruction. for NON-STRUCTURAL below-decks use, a sheet of cabinet grade ply sealed with epoxy is fine.


----------



## BluemanSailor (Apr 28, 2009)

Jim, I see that your in PA. Check with the local lumber yards, not Lowes or Homedepot. My local yard in Hatboro actually had some in stock, I needed 3/4" and 1/4" they had them. Older stock that they were not going to replenish. 

Also Delaware Supply Co.in Boothwyn, has a ton of hardwoods and plywood, just off of 95 near the Delaware border. Have a couple of wooden boatbuilders I know who buy their lumber there.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

BlueMan, I'm not that far from you (near Lansdale). Hatboro is an easy drive for me. Where did you find them? I can always call and see if they still have any. Otherwise, I can try Delaware Supply, but that's a bit of a hike.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## BluemanSailor (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok- here's there website - Hatboro Lumber & Fuel Co.
easy to find. Where do you keep your boat?


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's another place. In north central Ohio, will ship anywhere in US or Canada.
Homestead Hardwoods
I've gotten marine plywood and teak from them. Good service.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

aircraft spruce is another will-deliver plywood source:
ROYAL MARINE A-A FIR PLYWOOD from Aircraft Spruce

(DO NOT check out the rest of site- you will end up building a damn airplane. This place is the Hamilton Marine/Defender of amateur aircraft.)
They have it, but getting it to you can be expensive.
It IS a great place for epoxy, fiberglass cloth, etc.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

BluemanSailor said:


> Ok- here's there website - Hatboro Lumber & Fuel Co.
> easy to find. Where do you keep your boat?


The Albacore is in my driveway still being restored. We hope to sail her at Peace Valley, though I was unable to get a mooring permit. The Allmand will be in Forked River, if/when the engine is fixed.


----------



## ECS-IB30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Try harboursales.com


----------



## mbetter (Jun 13, 2010)

The douglas fir marine plywood I'm seeing nowadays is pretty horrible - not particularly strong, looks bad, all kinds of voids and checks like crazy under finish.

IMO, go for the BS1088 stuff or use nice, hardwood plywood and be sure to encapsulate it well.


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

Definitely shop around. I replaced a floor in my old jet boat a few years back and there was a $25 price difference between the one closest to me and another store about 15 miles away. Everyone told me to use plain exterior for the floor but I take pride in going to the extreme when working on my boats.

CarpeAquam: Pressure treated wood is VERY heavy and resins won't stick to it (It might if the wood was REALLY dried out but I'm not sure. That being said I have used pressure treated wood on different things within a boat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bljones said:


> aircraft spruce is another will-deliver plywood source:
> ROYAL MARINE A-A FIR PLYWOOD from Aircraft Spruce
> 
> (DO NOT check out the rest of site- you will end up building a damn airplane. This place is the Hamilton Marine/Defender of amateur aircraft.)
> ...


+1. This is exactly where I recently purchase a piece to rebuild a seat back.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

What plane plans did you end up ordering?

*mutters to himself* when the hell am I gonna find time to build a Breezy AND sail?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Exotic Lumber is like a candy store for woods from all over the world/ They have some of the most unique tree woods. Teak and Holly sheets in many different thickness.

Great place


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I do wood turning and other woodwork as a hobby. That would be a bad place for me to go.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Jim the big box stores have handy panels in 3/4 laun. you would never know it's not Marine rated. BTW I'm a turner and former small boat builder.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

Last I checked, Harbor Sales no longer maintains a Baltimore location. They do have marine ply at the Eastern Shore location, but it is wise to call first. Another idea is to consider various plastics like Coosa board. It will never rot but it is more expensive. Factoring in driving distance and time, Coosa board or similar may be competitive for you.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> Jim the big box stores have handy panels in 3/4 laun. you would never know it's not Marine rated. BTW I'm a turner and former small boat builder.


Denise, you never cease to amaze me...


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Jim,

Another option to consider is MDO (Medium Density Overlay) plywood. It's typically used for concrete molds and for highway signs. Great stuff. The resin impregnated paper facing takes paint (and epoxy) like a champ. I've never found any voids in any I've used.

IMO, the MDO is not as bullet proof as real quality marine ply but it's more bullet proof than regular exterior ply.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> Denise, you never cease to amaze me...


Awww thanks E, the boat building biz never got started as my son decided he liked girls more then boats. LOL That was a good 12 yrs ago now. There's more pics on my gallery here.


----------



## tom_beckstedt (Feb 25, 2012)

Menards handles marine plywood bought a sheet a month ago.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> Awww thanks E, the boat building biz never got started as my son decided he liked girls more then boats.


Give that a few years... This too will change.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Boutler Plywood of Somerville Ma has been supplying marine grade plywood to boats all over the world. You can find them on the Internet. Fred (father) and Chris (son) know their stuff and are great guys and great sailors.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Slayer said:


> Boutler Plywood of Somerville Ma has been supplying marine grade plywood to boats all over the world. You can find them on the Internet. Fred (father) and Chris (son) know their stuff and are great guys and great sailors.


see post #16


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

+1 mdo


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

You may wish to consider a very water resistant OSB. I know, i know... people try to avoid "particle board", this is not. OSB is extremely strong versus plywood and now a days it is the industry standard in the building market. Marine ply still soaks up plenty of water. Marine ply is a decay resistant product. It's all about the resins and chemicals used during manufacture. 
I do recommend this product. You can take a piece and drop it in a bucket of water and actually see the water resistance. Pull it out after a week; visually it shows no absorption. Avoid any type of regular OSB. MDO i would avoid as well as it can absorb water as well if any gets to the cut edges or penetrates any surface openings.

Superior to Moisture Resistant Plywood, OSB Sheathing Products - AdvanTech
You can find this product at most REAL builder supply places, or order a sheet in. ie. not Home Depot, Lowes. Try a roofer supplier. It is expensive though.

It may not be the best for visual though. It does not bend at all if you need to shape it. 
Using "exterior" grade plywood would not last long at all! It's a common misinterpretation that it will hold up to weather/water.

Product Locator
Buy AdvanTech Flooring, Product Locator - AdvanTech


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Jim, I just bought some okume marine plywood from
Nacote Creek Marina, Port Republic, NJ. (609) 652-9070. They have all sizes in stock at very good prices.
Marc


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Jim, 
Here're a couple of local options for you.

South Jersey Lumberman's Mays Landing - They're a good source for anything marine as they've supplied south Jersey builders like Viking for years. They stock marine ply, teak and all kinds of pre-milled teak and hardwood mouldings, fiddles, etc.

Mr. Roberts Lumber in Barrington NJ may have it, if not they can order it for you. They'll be a bit pricier than South Jersey Lumberman's but when you factor in the cost of gas...



jimgo said:


> I do wood turning and other woodwork as a hobby. That would be a bad place for me to go.


Denise, Jim, if you're into turning then you both know about Penn State Industries in Northeast Philly. You can find some interesting turning blanks out back, sold by the pound at their place and lots of turning tools, kits, chucks, etc.

But have you checked out Hearne Hardwoods in Oxford PA (off Rt 1 south of Kennett Square).

This is a wood junkies paradise. They usually have about 3 million board feet on hand (not a typo). Rick stocks stuff that you've only seen in books. They have a 67" band saw and an 84" inch hydraulic chain saw mill! You can imagine their gnarly off cuts are great turning pieces. And you can find any exotic wood you've ever heard of at great prices. They're especially good with cherry and figured cherry.

"Hi my name is Jim and I have a wood shop problem..."


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL JIm, yes Penn State ind. is only about 25 mins from my house and I get most all of my router and turning supplies there. Most recently is the Barracuda chuck for my lathe. Hearne is a long ride for me. I did get some tiger maple there for my kitchen table a few years ago.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

deniseO30 said:


> LOL JIm, yes Penn State ind. is only about 25 mins from my house and I get most all of my router and turning supplies there. Most recently is the Barracuda chuck for my lathe. Hearne is a long ride for me. I did get some tiger maple there for my kitchen table a few years ago.


Kathy and I will make a day of going down to Hearnes to pick out wood for a project -- and of course we'll hit the place up on Rt 1 that makes the home made ice cream on the way home.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Possibly not helpful to the OP, but I went into Chesapeake Light Craft a couple days ago (right down the street from Bacon in Annapolis,) and picked up a scrap of 1/8 Okoume ply, about 1 ft x 3 ft, for $2. I'll definitely keep them in mind for bits of trim and other small projects (my scrap was for surfacing the two small shelves in my head.)

Bonus: their beautiful wooden boats are worth checking out too (kayaks, canoes, and other small craft.)


----------

